# Dog sitter wanted for Maidstone Kent



## gooner1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi
i am looking for a sitter for next month for a week as i go away on my hols,the sitter would be required to look after a 18 month male Rhodesian Ridgeback Neo who is very loving well socialised and obedient.
They would not have to be confined to the house all the time as Neo travels well .


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

Shame, I do cover Maidstone for pet sitting but unfortunately am fully booked for the whole of April!
There are definitely others on this forum who cover Maidstone though so good luck with your search!


----------



## zoesdoggiedaycare (Jan 13, 2013)

hope you found somewhere


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

try this lady.
i'll pm you her details


----------



## Matta (Mar 23, 2013)

If I could, I would take my dog with me wherever I go, but that isn't always feasible. If you have to leave your pet behind when you travel, you usually have two options: taking your animal to a boarding facility or hiring a pet sitter who comes to your home.

I prefer to keep my dog in her familiar surroundings. Because pet sitters can be pricey, costing an average of $14 a visit or $60 if they spend the night. And you want to hire a sitter who does the job responsibly. So, how do you find the right person?


----------

